# duplicate jail with ezjail-admin



## orbazan (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello.
We have to setup 5 jails, each serving the same things (mail + www) to 5 different customers. Installing a full flavoured mail and web server is quite a time consuming process, so i would be very happy if there was a way to simply duplicate one jail that has been already configured. We configured jail with ezjail and created geli encrypted images and it's running perfectly.
Looking forward to your answers.
Cheers.


----------



## anomie (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not very familiar with the ezjail utilities, but when I want to duplicate a jail I simply shut it down and then copy it in its entirety using sysutils/cpdup. (You'll of course need to tweak it, depending on its intended purpose, once you fire up the duplicate.)


----------



## Sylhouette (Aug 13, 2009)

You can use flavours with ezjail.

Read more here
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppserverJailsHOWTO

regards,
Johan


----------

